# Survey shows North Dakota flush with pheasants



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Survey shows North Dakota flush with pheasants 
By JAMES MacPHERSON Associated Press Writer 
The Associated Press - Friday, September 21, 2007

BISMARCK, N.D.

North Dakota's pheasant population is up an estimated 14 percent from last year and is at the highest level in more than 60 years, the state Game and Fish Department says.

The estimate, released Friday, is based on roadside brood counts in late July and August, said Stan Kohn, an upland game bird biologist.

"We're riding highs now that we haven't seen since the 1940s," Kohn said.

"Statewide, our birds-per-100 miles is up 14 percent from last year, and last year was a super year," Kohn said.

The survey counted 24.2 broods per 100 miles, up from 21.1 last year and 4.9 in 1980, Kohn said. The number of pheasants per 100 miles was 204.9, up from 178.9 last year and 38.4 in 1980, he said.

Hunters in North Dakota killed 809,000 roosters in 2005, pushing the state past Iowa for the number of pheasants taken, behind South Dakota. Numbers are not yet compiled for last year but Kohn said they are at least as high as 2005. That year's count of roosters killed was the highest since 1945.

The season opens Oct. 13 and runs through Jan. 6, 2008. Kohn said hunters are expected to take as least as many roosters as they have in the past two years.

"It's looking every bit as good of a season as last year, and in certain areas, a little better," Kohn said. "The birds are there but it depends on the weather and the number of hunters who are going to participate and if they shoot good."

The number of birds in southwestern North Dakota is up 29 percent this year, Kohn said.

"Southwest is the bright spot this year and will be a good place for hunters to spend some time, particularly in the southern counties of southwest, where the number of broods looked really strong," Kohn said.

The survey showed a 7 percent increase in pheasant numbers in northwestern North Dakota, and a 6 percent increase in the northeast.

The southeast part of the state, which was hit by heavy spring rains that caused many pheasants to re-nest, showed an increase of about 1 percent, Kohn said.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great news, only 3 more weeks! 2 more weeks until the youth hunt!

Only problem is SW part of the state is largely controlled by outfitters and is too long of a drive for a weekend hunt.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i cant wait!


----------

